# Bolens Model 770 Mower



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hi guys

I saw a BOLENS MODEL 770 MOWER for sale locally and am not familiar with this model. Could someone fill me in? were they worth having or are they some rebadged cheapo tractor?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

The 770 is what they call a small frame tractor. It's mainly a lawn mower. They also made a 775 which was a hydrostatic version. That's about all I know about them.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a little more info. The 770 was introduced in 1968 and the 775 joined the 770 for the 1969 model year.
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=49068


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a chart showing available attachments


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

They were made by Bolens and not a re-badged generic tractor. But like aguysmiley said, they were really nothing more than a mower. There was a snowblower available and they could pull a lawn cart, sweeper, dethatcher, or other tow behind attachments. 

The only way I could see myself owning one would be if it was a super clean original that would complete a collection.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I was looking at one that was in fair condition but he was only asking $50 for. I thought if it was a strong one like the tube frames I might be interested. It sounds like this is more of a light duty lawn tractor.

Andy


----------

